# Recipes



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

I love to cook and am always exploring new recipes.

What is your favorite game animal? And favorite recipe?

I have never had dove but plan on trying it. Frome experience when trying a new food it is best to start with a proven preparation.

Daniel


----------



## SkullsFB (Jul 7, 2014)

To start off I love elk, in any preparation.

Our family believes in ageing the meat before processing so we hang it in a cooler for 5-7 days before processing. Elk burger is much much better when mixed with pork shoulder and fat than when mixed with beef tallow. Doing it this way we are only adding 2 pork shoulders per elk which is far less fat than adding tallow. Tallow is belly fat which has a distinct flavor and texture. If you must use beef the back fat is better for burger.

The lesser cuts of tough steak we cut into 1" thick steaks for country fried steak.

Thaw steak completely then soften with a meat mallet or cobbler, dredge in 1/4 cup flour season to taste with pepper, garlic powder, seasoned salt, sea salt. Pan fry in a medium hot cast iron with 2 tablespoons of hot oil. Limit how much you flip the steak because the breading will come off. Before the first flip wait for the steak emit enough moisture to wet the flour coating of the top layer. Flip then finish cooking, I like mine medium to medium well done. Remove from skillet place on a warm plate and allow to sit while making gravy.

For gravey turn skillett down to medium, add the leftover flour dredge to your skillet stir until the oil is soaked up and all the dripping are coated. Add 1 cup of milk stirring constantly until thickened. Add more milk if too thin or flour if too thick.

Daniel

Daniel


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey if you take 1 1/2 lbs of the elk buger season with galic salt peper and onion powder make meat balls the size of a a pingpong ball wrap with bacon put in a cake pan cook in the oven until the bacon is cooked drain grease put meat balls in a crock pot add one can cream of mushroom and one can cream of celary some beef bulion powder halfcup milk a big scoop of sour cream cup of water cook 6 hours server over egg noodles or yellow rice so good you will have to tie your tunge to your leg to stop it from beating you to death trying to get more also good with deer meat.


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Hey if you take 1 1/2 lbs of the elk buger season with galic salt peper and onion powder make meat balls the size of a a pingpong ball wrap with bacon put in a cake pan cook in the oven until the bacon is cooked drain grease put meat balls in a crock pot add one can cream of mushroom and one can cream of celary some beef bulion powder halfcup milk a big scoop of sour cream cup of water cook 6 hours server over egg noodles or yellow rice so good you will have to tie your tunge to your leg to stop it from beating you to death trying to get more also good with deer meat.


that's hilarious i can just imagine it :rofl:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

There are a number of recipes scattered throughout this forum. Use of the search function will turn up quite a few. Here are several.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4196-game-recipes/?hl=recipes

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27669-recipe-goose-n-guinness-stew/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21906-roast-pigeon/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11799-ways-of-slingshot-hunting/?p=149059

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I love phesant and rabbit in a nice stew but squirrel is also nice , just really chewy


----------

